# Motor schneller mit FU



## Zimbo30 (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe hier einen Siemens Motor 380V mit 7,5KW und 15.6 A Nennstrom. 
Er macht bei 50Hz 1420 U/min. Nun möchte ich den Motor aber bis zu 2700 U/Min laufen lassen. Nun meine Frage, kennt jemand eine gute günstige Lösung welchen FU ich da nehmen kann und wie sieht es mit dem Drehmoment aus, da ich ja wahrscheinlich mit der frequenz ziemlich hoch muss, oder??

danke im vorraus

mfg
Zimbo


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Februar 2007)

Das Drehmoment geht gegen Null, wenn der Motor überhaupt noch dreht.
Gibt es kein Datenblatt zu dem Motor?


----------



## Zimbo30 (27 Februar 2007)

Leider habe ich kein Datenblatt. Ist ein Siemens Typ R 59 c - 4

Schon etwas älter :-D


----------



## kiestumpe (27 Februar 2007)

Kannst du den Motor noch in Dreieck schalten ( Y/D 690/400V) um die Strangspannung zu erhöhen, oder ist das bereits passiert?


----------



## Zimbo30 (27 Februar 2007)

ja, der läuft bereits in dreieck.
schau heute nach einem anderen motor mit höherer drehzahl
wenn da mit fu nix zu machen ist


----------



## TommyG (27 Februar 2007)

ööö,

also nen 400/690er?
wenns nen 230/400er ist, dann kannst du was mit der 87Hz Kennlinie machen. Für ne fixe Drehzahl wäre mit nen neuer Motor aber lieber/ preiswerter...

Greetz


----------



## Zimbo30 (28 Februar 2007)

Auf dem typenschild vom Motor steht nur 380V und Dreieck, sowie Nennstrom. Mit der 87Hz kennlinie brauche ich aber auch einen stärkeren FU als 7,5KW, oder? Der Motor läuft doch dann mit 173% Leistung. Dann müsste ich ja einen 13KW FU nutzen


----------



## s7-würger (8 März 2007)

das verfügbar Motordrehmoment wird sinken da der Motor im Feldschwächbereich betrieben wird.
Ganz grob kann man sagen: doppelte Drehzahl > halbes Drehmoment.
Was der Motor nun wirklich macht (oder eben nicht mehr), hängt vom Lastmoment ab.

Was wird denn angetrieben ?


----------



## Stromer (9 März 2007)

Den Motor kannst du vergessen, falls du die volle Leistung brauchst.
Da diese Maschine in der Leisung mit Sicherheit ein 380/660Volt Motor ist, ist auch mit ins Dreieck schalten nicht viel drin, denn der läuft schon bei 380Volt im Dreieck.
Der FU wird übrigens nach dem Strom bestimmt, denn den muss er liefern können. Häng als Bsp. mal eine große Spule dazu die nur Blindstrom zieht, dann ist für den Motor nichts mehr übrig, obwohl keine Leistung gebraucht wird.
Hättest du einen Motor der 230Volt hätte, Bsp. Dreieckschaltung bei kleinen Masch., so könntest du den bis 50Hz x Wurzel3 betreiben(87Hz), da dann die Ausgangsspannung 400Volt hätte. 
Bei einem Industrienetz das 500Volt kann, könntest du den Motor noch bis 108Hz betreiben, ohne dass das Moment absacken würde.
Das ist allerdings Theorie, das sich die Masch. magnetisch etwas anders verhält und ob das die Schleuderdrehzahl noch erlaubt, ist eine andere Sache. 
Such Dir eine 2-polige Maschine, dann hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 März 2007)

hallo,
da kann ich mich nur den anderen anschließen, bei einem austrageband konnten die maschinenführer bis 100hz fahren, mit dem erfolg das bei 90hz der motor stehenbleibt, und keine fehlermeldung von dem fu, also ein neuer motor ist da die bessere lösung.


----------

